# MTD Blower-Piston Replacement



## Lund (Feb 6, 2008)

I was given a what looks to be similar to a MTD 240. The model on mine is 31B-140-516. Engine is a Tecumseh 98cc HSK 635.

There is no compression, prev owner ran it on straight gas and I believe it seized due to overheating as he mentioned the pull cord was stuck. I brought it home last night and it isnt seized, but the piston is scored pretty bad (looking through the exhaust port) 

I took the head off and the walls are in good shape, just one scuff that could easily be honed. My question is how do you get the piston out?

The head comes off but there isnt any other bolts to get the cylinder head off. Do you have to go through the bottom end??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The cylinders are not made to be honed and you can't get oversized pistons. The crank/rod/piston can only be had in one piece AFAIK.... might as well get a short block for it.


----------

